# Careful out there!



## JoeTheFisherman (May 26, 2008)

After getting lied to by magic seaweed, I decided to do some beach metal detecting this morning on Navarre Beach. When I got there I quickly realized that the surf was not as it was being reported. Magic Seaweed led me to believe that I would see 0-1 ft swell Vs. the 2-3 foot swell that was pounding the beach. I was glad I decided not to take the Yak out today, but a couple of diehards were out there and they got pummeled! First guy I saw tip lost almost everything overboard. Thankfully he was close to shore and with some assistance was able to retrieve everything. A while later he successfully launched. The second guy was a little further out and a wave pushed him sideways, and then tipped. I couldn't tell if he lost anything expensive or not but a short while later, I started noticing cigar minnows washing up on the beach and a couple of gloves. I'll continue to launch only if the surf is 0-1' I don't think I'd enjoy taking a dunk like these guys took today!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Yup. I managed to get past the breakers, but didn't stay long. Hooked up on what I believe was a stud king, but never got a look at him. Hook pulled out right before I got him up after ten minutes.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

what kind of kayaks were this?...Do you think a revolution 11 would've made it?...just asking ...always curious which kayaks have more chances to make it through rough surf (besides skills of course).


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I made it in an OK Drifter. I stayed on the move and made sure I was hitting them all just right though.


----------



## JoeTheFisherman (May 26, 2008)

One of them was a Hobie Outback, and I'm not sure about the other. I believe it might have been a Perception.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

I dont try rough surf days anymore.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive launched and recovered in four plus footers verified by my bottom machine.

Its not fun and wasnt done on purpose but the key is to read the surf much like you would if you were surf fishing.

When I launch and the surf is up I look for cuts in the sand bar. These cuts will have smaller rollers. Sometimes youll need to zig zag through, but ALWAYS go straight through a roller and dont slow down or stop. Also time the sets and go over the sand bar in between sets. These cuts arent always exactly perpendicular with the beach. Read the waves and you can get an idea of the bottom contour and pick the best route to avoid a breaker.

Coming in is the same, just in reverse except for when a wave gets you from behind. Ive found that in my Outback at least its best for a wave to take you from behind at an angle instead of straight on. Hard to explain the exact angle though. Also dont be afraid to just jump in and swim it in...life vest on.

Once out there its not bad unless the waves are stacked close together and in that case it just down right not fun.

Im no expert, however I havnt rolled...YET and I use these techniques.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

I always check the beach cam first.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

for the pro angler guys..how do you re-entry..any tips in particular?...


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Jason what beach cams do you check ? That sounds like a time saver...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fishermon said:


> Jason what beach cams do you check ? That sounds like a time saver...


I know you were referring to some one else but my name is Jason too...

Here is the one I check, their forecast seems to be pretty accurate too.

http://www.swellinfo.com/surfreport/okaloosa-island-pier-cam.html

The beach cam is THE best thing to use especially if you have a far drive.


----------

